# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  PhaROS

## Airicist

youtube.com/pharoslabut

"Towards Live Programming in ROS with PhaROS and LRP"

December 2014

----------


## Airicist

Controlling robot with PhaROS
October 16, 2014




> A robotic guide at Ecole des Mines de Douai

----------

